
η-reduction in Haskell and English - draegtun
http://blog.plover.com/lang/eta-reduction.html
======
gtani
No reason not to call this eta reduction, so you don't have to google Greek
alphabert, and remember performance implications:

<http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Let_vs._Where>

